# Swap front suspension for rigid fork... worth it?



## wunderkind (Aug 11, 2009)

I ride a hardtail mtb for commute on occasion and other times, take my roadie instead. Anyhow, I came across a cheap used rigid fork that would fit my MTB. Just wondering if it is worth going through the exercise to swap out the front suspension for it.
My front suspension is basic Suntour M2000 currently at its max stiff setting. I don't bounce off slopes and hills. Would I gain noticeable efficiency with the rigid fork?


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

This is just my opinion but I don't think that you will notice that much more efficiency if your fork is set at it's max stiffness level. You will definitely notice the lack of comfort when you ride off road. I'd say go for it if you ride almost exclusively on road, but if you do any off roading just be aware that it will be a difference in comfort level.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

I switched my MTB commuter to a rigid. Nothing fancy I just went to the LBS and ordered a chromo fork for $40. I did notice a difference accelerating from stops and climbing hills and the handling was more responsive. I'm personally glad I switched but it wasn't exactly an awe-inspiring upgrade. As for lack of comfort I ride a rigid off-road sometimes so it's no big deal to hit a pothole.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I scrapped the rigid fork that came with my Kona Kilauea so I don't think I could bear to buy one now.


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

I commute about 13 miles one way (about 6miles on dirt), no climbing, and use an 83 Stumpjumper stock except smooth tires & fenders (has rigid fork). I also use an old Airborne Titanium Lucky Strike MTB with a 80mm Reba on the front. I MUCH prefer the Airborne to the Stumpie in all situations except rain - no fenders! It's just way more comfortable. I'd never convert that Airborne to rigid but I don't care about getting to work another minute or two or three faster - they don't give me a medal for that.


----------



## wunderkind (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for the responses. I am opportunist. It really doesn't matter to me to swap out the front shock fork for a rigid one as I have the road bike for fast commute. But someone was selling a used cromo fork for cheap on CL. That's all.
Further thinking, it may be a good idea to just keep the suspension fork for when I may hit a trail some day.


----------



## Mad Chemist (Jul 17, 2007)

I swamped the suspension fork for a rigid on my road only mountain bike (if that makes sense lol). I think its much improved. I live in a pretty hilly area and get out of the saddle a lot though. Can shave a significant amount of weight of the bike with a rigid fork as well.


----------



## 29Clyde (Jan 15, 2010)

I swapped out the suspension fork for a rigid on my commuter but that was primarily driven by needing the fork for a full suspension bike that I was building up. I still ride my commuter off road although I do avoid some of the rougher trails now. I don't notice any difference in comfort on the road but I typically run either 2.1's or 2.4's up front even when commuting.

If I were to build up a new commuter from scratch I would probably stick with a rigid fork unless it was going to be my primary MTB also. My reasoning has nothing to do with improved pedaling efficiency - I just think that a suspension fork is wasted on a bike that spends 90% of the time pavement and smooth hard pack.


----------

